# Toronto living cost



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am trying to find out what are the basic living cost are for living in Toronto, I have not decided which area, but I do not have any kids, I am thinking 30 -40min traveling from downtown.

I am trying to find out what salary my company are willing to offer for a senior IT project manager, hence why I am trying to find out what the average cost of living is and what taxes I need to pay

Any help welcome


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i'm in the same sort of boat, i am struggling to work out what area/type of place i can afford without knowing my salary yet. 

i have seen sites like this posted in threads before that compare your desired location against where you are now though thats just based on averages. Cost of Living Comparison Between Two Countries


----------



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, I know it is a challenge, but thank you


----------

